# LDG grooming checklist



## dhansen (Jan 19, 2015)

I was just reading several other posts and soon realized that I may not be doing all the things I should with my LDG.  I had no idea that the worming schedule is different for LDG's and have been following the same schedule as for my golden retriever.  I looked for a grooming checklist, but couldn't find one.  I own/LOVE a 6 year old akbash spayed female who guards my 5 acres (cross-fenced) with 9 nubian does and soon, their kids too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2015)

This is a great idea! I wanted to do a thread or something similar a long time ago. 

It would be great to see the things people use for their dogs and their protocol as well.

Maybe when I get time   I can put up some pics of the grooming tools we use for the long coated breeds.

BTW @dhansen  I love your avatar. I have my very first Nubian... she is a LOVE. I cannot even explain how much I love this goat!


----------



## dhansen (Jan 19, 2015)

I love my nubians!  I am working on LOTS of spots coupled with nice milkers. Just got my kidding thread up and this is such a fun time of year….lots of work, but lots of cute kids!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jan 27, 2015)

Things you would need for grooming would be a slicker brush (brush with fine wire bristles that are bent at the end) pair of nail clippers, metal comb, ear cleaner and cotton balls.  Don't get the brushes with the rubber/plastic on the tips of the bristles.  They are useless for grooming and a waste of money. If your dog has mats you can get a mat breaker. It has a handle with what looks like short hooks that will break mats up so they can be brushed out. A pair of clippers and a #10 blade to tidy up the sanitary area. And if you feel comfortable--a pair of scissors to trim up any unnecessary hair on ears and feet.


----------

